# Rapido 9090df 2008 - data required please



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*9090df*

we have looked at a rapido 9090df 2008 model, without getting the salesman gabby, does it have room for 2x13kg gas bottles and 2 batteries, is the 2.3 engine man enough for this model.anything we should know about it please.
Did notice one for sale online which had a drooping bed at the back, thought concord had slept in it. :roll: :roll:

cabby


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Can I suggest the mods make a new thread for this one?
Yes to all your questions.
Without further investigations can't help you with the bed, but maybe it needs new slats. May I suggest an Elaphant and not the lovely Concorde!!
What else would you like to know?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thak you for moving this
cabby


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cabby,

Cannot help with the bed problem but this will bump it on. By the way I am very happy with my Rapido as are most other owners.

good luck

Alan


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I envy you your aspirations - however its too long for my drive so thats an end to that

Lots of stuff here - you've probably already tried that

http://www.rapido.fr/sites/gbr/prod.php?ref=9090df&serie=90df

I think there's a search facility on the members list to find a member with a similar van

Harry


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido 9090df*

I suggest you need to think carefully about weight. The A-class Rapido vans came with either 3500 plate or 3700 according to the 2008 spec. With an unladen weight of 3190 the 9090df on the lighter chassis will give you only 310 kilos payload. For our 9048df we have a payload of 500 kilos but find it quite difficult to keep under the 3500 max. So worth checking what the plated weight is for the van you are looking at; and if the lower one the cost of having it re-plated; also whether your driving licence covers you over 3500 kilos. Note that lower speed limits apply on the continent for vehicles over 3500 kilos; and in this country for vehicles with unladen weight of over 3050kilos.

Colin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

What's going on cabby?? You thinking of abandoning the Fleurette?

remember- you CAN get 2 x 13kg propanes in your Fleurette

:wink:

(How did you get on with your leaky roof vent??)


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

AFAIK ALL Rapido's accommodate two large (13kg type) gas bottles, remember their primary market is France where off site usage is common and sites often supply as little as a 4 amp connection. 
So, unlike UK manufacturers who can design for a market where users who can often get up to a 16 amps supply, Rapido and other continental manufacturers design to accommodate an on-board gas supply to cater for all cooking, cooling and heating needs over an extended period.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Rapido and other continental manufacturers design to accommodate an on-board gas supply to cater for all cooking, cooling and heating needs over an extended period.


Cabby-note...including Fleurette! :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Calm down telbell, I said I was looking at not commiting myself,and asking if the Rapido takes 2x 13kg bottles.I do have 2x13kg bottles onboard the Fleurette just like you.Am replacing the HP hoses this month as well.31/2 years old.at least now.
anyway many thanks for all the replies, but having just been given what they consider a reasonable px allowance :lol: :lol: I have decided to stay with the Fleurette.
As to the bathroom roof vent, it will be looked at by JC in a couple of weks time, we may just turn it around to put the handles fore and aft as apposed to left and right.Or we just may put in a wind up one with the hinge facing front, like all the others. telbell what way round is yours.
Also considering having a new boiler which has mains as well as gas.


cabby


----------

